# Internet in & around Marbella



## Malia (May 6, 2016)

Hello All,

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

We're looking to move near to Marbella
Does anyone have any experience of where gets the best internet speeds (I know, another internet question!)
Was looking at possibly renting in Estepona or Calahonda, but am open to anywhere with good net.

I've searched the forums, but a lot of the posts are from years ago, so perhaps there have been advances.

Would love to hear first hand from those in the know.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I live between Marbella and Estepona.
Internet is c***.


----------



## Malia (May 6, 2016)

mrypg9 said:


> I live between Marbella and Estepona.
> Internet is c***.


:heh:
I'm going to see a friend in Manilva next week, and she says hers is pants too


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I have, however, seen posts elsewhere from people who live in Estepona who say they have had Movistar fibre optic broadband (300mbps) for over a year, so it must be available in some areas. They say they are very happy with it.


----------



## Malia (May 6, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> I have, however, seen posts elsewhere from people who live in Estepona who say they have had Movistar fibre optic broadband (300mbps) for over a year, so it must be available in some areas. They say they are very happy with it.


In the village we lived in in the UK, the top end had super fast fibre optic 100mb
But the other end was on BT still at 8mb so maybe the same in Estepona ?

Definitely hopeful that there will be somewhere that fits the bill in and around Marbella for us.
I will be so sad without youtube


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Malia said:


> In the village we lived in in the UK, the top end had super fast fibre optic 100mb
> But the other end was on BT still at 8mb so maybe the same in Estepona ?


Very probably. Areas close to the town centre would probably be your best bet, rather than outlying urbanisations.

Movistar have been installing the 300mbps in my town for a couple of months now, and the people who have it up and running already are very pleased with it. It hasn't reached my area yet but I don't think I will upgrade even when/if it does. I currently have 20mbps via a local cable TV company which costs €18 per month, IVA inc, with unlimited downloads. They offer speeds of up to 100mbps too, if I wanted to pay more, but what we have is fine for our needs.

Internet is not rubbish everywhere in Spain, nor even everywhere in Andalucia.


----------



## Malia (May 6, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> Very probably. Areas close to the town centre would probably be your best bet, rather than outlying urbanisations.
> 
> Movistar have been installing the 300mbps in my town for a couple of months now, and the people who have it up and running already are very pleased with it. It hasn't reached my area yet but I don't think I will upgrade even when/if it does. I currently have 20mbps via a local cable TV company which costs €18 per month, IVA inc, with unlimited downloads. They offer speeds of up to 100mbps too, if I wanted to pay more, but what we have is fine for our needs.
> 
> Internet is not rubbish everywhere in Spain, nor even everywhere in Andalucia.


Whoahhhh that's plenty for me what you are getting (20mbps)


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

I can confirm that Movistar does have Fibre enabled and 300Mbps is the speed. You will need to check with them to see if it enabled in the area of your choice but they are also continually expanding the network.


----------



## Malia (May 6, 2016)

st3v3y said:


> I can confirm that Movistar does have Fibre enabled and 300Mbps is the speed. You will need to check with them to see if it enabled in the area of your choice but they are also continually expanding the network.


Thank you St3v3y

I am just learning Spanish (1 month in at the moment), so I am not confident with my spanish.
Do you know if there is a way to e-mail them in English, and if they will understand ?
Otherwise, I can ask my Spanish teacher to try and help me draft something, but not having another lesson till next Saturday.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> Very probably. Areas close to the town centre would probably be your best bet, rather than outlying urbanisations.
> 
> Movistar have been installing the 300mbps in my town for a couple of months now, and the people who have it up and running already are very pleased with it. It hasn't reached my area yet but I don't think I will upgrade even when/if it does. I currently have 20mbps via a local cable TV company which costs €18 per month, IVA inc, with unlimited downloads. They offer speeds of up to 100mbps too, if I wanted to pay more, but what we have is fine for our needs.
> 
> Internet is not rubbish everywhere in Spain, nor even everywhere in Andalucia.


That's true. But it is undeniably very patchy. We live on the edge of our village, have Movistar Fusion and very often get less than 20. 
In fact I've lost connectivity several times this morning already.
That's why we chose to get BBC tv via satellite rather than internet.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Malia said:


> Thank you St3v3y
> 
> I am just learning Spanish (1 month in at the moment), so I am not confident with my spanish.
> Do you know if there is a way to e-mail them in English, and if they will understand ?
> Otherwise, I can ask my Spanish teacher to try and help me draft something, but not having another lesson till next Saturday.



Try here first......
https://www.movistar.es/coberturas/

Use google translate to translate the entire page if needed. They have English speaking staff but again you can compose an email using google translate but either way they will need an address.

If you are not sure of the address it can sometimes be easier to locate a business as close as possible to where you want to move to by using google maps/earth streetview option and then find their telephone number and use the address and telephone number in the availability checker.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Movistar have been installing the 300mbps in my town for a couple of months now, and the people who have it up and running already are very pleased with it. It hasn't reached my area yet but I don't think I will upgrade even when/if it does.


They started installing the cabling for the Movistar superfast broadband in my barrio yesterday, so although I won't want it immediately it'll be nice to know we have the option if we ever change our minds. The cabling is being slung across the street and the fronts of houses just like the old ones, even though below ground tubing was installed when they resurfaced most of the streets a few years ago! I will let them attach cables to my house if they want to, I wouldn't be like the silly old buffer in the UK who was in the news a few days ago for refusing to let BT put a new box for faster broadband in his garden (replacing the old box which is also in his garden) thus preventing all his neighbours from getting broadband speeds in excess of 2mbps. I bet he's popular!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-t-engineers-access-junction-box-garden.html


----------



## jane234 (May 23, 2014)

Try Olivenet.es they cover most of Marbella and Estepona with fibre optics. We are in La cala de Mijas and are being connected next week. Wikiker.com have much of Calahonda covered. Hope that helps


----------

